

Today Is the Day - german

Good luck to everybody :)<p>Update: Sorry if some people think this is off topic, I really never post anything like this (<a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=german" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=german</a>), It is just for wishing good luck.
======
davidw
The YC program sounds cool and like a lot of fun, but as someone who has never
submitted an application, I'm going to welcome a return to more 'normal'
hacker news discussions.

~~~
cstejerean
That would be great. I'm getting tired of posts on "what NO means" and "what
to do if you get rejected" and people trying to make themselves look good to
YC at the last minute.

~~~
nostrademons
Though...what happened last time was that a lot of insightful long-term
contributors were accepted and then disappeared off the face of the site while
they worked on their startup. Meanwhile the folks leftover were all the ones
trying to make themselves look good to YC at the last minute.

Eventually it rebalanced out. The short-term folks got bored and left, while a
new crop of top posters grew out of the ones who weren't ready for YC as of
the summer but were going to become startup junkies anyway.

~~~
jsjenkins168
I've noticed the same thing. There's really just a handful of News.YCers I
recognize that have posted consistently since before the last round.
Incidentally, its these folks who's opinions I value the most (for the most
part).

~~~
jkush
Absolutely - I count you among those folks. Nostrademons too.

~~~
Goladus
Oddly enough, I find that I don't pay too much attention to who writes what.
The size and color of the usernames, combined with the fact that they're
rarely capitalized, means that I usually take note of names only as an
afterthought.

------
gscott
I have not yet received an email from YC but I did just get an email from Wal
Mart to check out there latest 'Rollbacks'. So at least I have something to
read for now.

